# What is the story behind your town's name?



## IWantPeanut

what is your towns name and what inspired you to call it that?

My town is called Dreams because on the same day I got acnl I got a Munna from a pokemon capsule machine, I guess receiving the dream eater pokemon inspired me to call my town Dreams :')


----------



## guardgirl

Mine is a pretty town name from the state I grew up in. (Hinsdale)


----------



## helloxcutiee

Not really a story but my town Faerydae means "dark child a gift from the fairies."


----------



## Razpup

Poopsvil was PBG's town.
Since AC is a huge world, I called it Worldvil.


----------



## safroka

bowie, may he rest in peace


----------



## Xylia

Paris.  In honour of the people affected by the terrorism.


----------



## Aleigh

I chose Neveland, because I wanted to have a fairy-tale theme to my town. You know, being obsessed with Once Upon a Time and all... And after many attempts of finding something that would fit the character limit, I chose Neverland and just took out the r. It sounds like how Hook would say it anyways.


----------



## Invisible again

Songflow's name was chosen from my love for music. Plus, it just sounded beautiful, and I loved how well it sounded. ^^


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

Junes is from the game 'Persona 4,' my favorite game/anime.  
Inaba was taken by my friend who cosplays as Yu, and seeing as I cosplay as Yosuke in our group, Junes was a perfect fit.   Although I named it Junes, it has more of an Inaba feel in theme design.


----------



## Ghost Soda

Bastion and Rhythmia sound cool.


----------



## Rabirin

There's no real story behind my town name except that I made a thread asking for help with town names and somebody suggested Milk and I thought it was a really cute name. So after that it just stuck and i've had my town for 4 months now. I don't think i'll be changing the name for a long time, i'm really happy with it.


----------



## focus

i just really like lavenders..
lol but actually, i wanted my town to be a cute lilac themed town but i flopped, so i turned it into a kawaii town and that flopped so now im turning it into a forest town and i think Lavender sounds cute for just about any town too lol.


----------



## Yumetsu

the name i used to go by was 'okaburi', a combination based off the meaning of my rl name. i wanted a japanese themed town at first, so i started looking for names, but none of them really rang a bell. i kind of had an epiphany when my friend was talking about a character and i suggested she name him jinbei since it had a nice ring to it, and then i realised that i really liked it myself. i was going to use jinbei, but somewhere along the line i decided to mash names and okubei it became.~


----------



## Xerolin

MyVille since I'm sooo creative


----------



## NintenZero

My town was meant to be named after the main home of Lucas from Mother 3, however I changed it slightly because at the time I wanted something similar to it, yet unique in it's own right. :'0


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Town... my town is literally called Town.


----------



## ZebraQueen

Well zebilage it's actually saying the village but with a mixed of zebra

The> zeb
Village > village 

Zebilage

Lovely it's a town saying that it's love and cute.... Lovely~

Purely it's a mix of purple and sounding like a gem (I believe)

Ratoulle it's saying ratatouille in another way


----------



## drowningfairies

Twilight because going for a spacey type theme, with dark and colored flowers.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Super Smash Bros Brawl.

I call it S-Ville for short.


----------



## Liamslash

My wild world was named Rock, no idea why. It just seemed like a good idea, and my new leaf is called Capitol. After the hunger games.


----------



## fosterfarms

[sub]i was into a certain anime when i got the game, so my town's name is "eoten," which means "titan." i really wish i could change it to either mariwell, or myosotis (the genus of my favourite flower, the forget-me-not)[/sub]


----------



## Buttonsy

Lunavila is a slightly shortened version of Lunavilla, which is the name of my Tomodachi Life island. It just sounded pretty tbh.


----------



## Paradise

I named my town Oceanica because I live in Hawaii and I love the ocean <3


----------



## Cheren

Greens is just another way of saying greenery, which is what my town will be filled with when I finish working on it. My second town, Memento, is a graveyard themed town with a dreary feel to it. I came up with 9 different names for it, but Memento seemed to fit with the theme the best.


----------



## fenris

I wanted to name my town after a kind of tea, but I couldn't decide between Chai and Matcha, so I asked my mother to pick for me.


----------



## Scythe Sin

My town name is Koremiri

I named it after one of the villages in my old storybook... In the village... Many were trained killers and soldiers to defend themselves from neighboring villages...


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

My first two GCN towns were called Maple and Midtown simply because I couldn't think of anything else at the time I named them. My New Leaf town is called Animalia and is a reference the kingdom of most animals. Ever since New Leaf, my towns will be named after animal biography so the next town will be called Mammalia, which is the class of most animals. Here's an example of an animal's biography (in this case it is cats):

Domain = Eukarya
Kingdom = *Animalia*
Phylum = Chordata
Class	= *Mammalia*
Order	 = Carnivora
Family = Felidae
Genus = Felis
Species = F. catus
Conservation status = Domesticated

Maybe when I get a new copy of City Folk/Let's Go to the City, I will name the town Eukarya, as it comes before Animalia. Of course it would then make more sense to call the next town Chordata, but Mammalia sounds much better in my opinion and would be a nod to New Leaf's Animalia as it sounds similar.


----------



## Pookie4557

I originally wanted my town to be a bit of a Pokemon themed (basically I just wanted a Bulbasaur flag) so I decided I needed a town name to match that. The first person I thought of was Ash from the anime, who I honestly now hate and I really wish they would switch up the main protagonist like they do with practically everyone else every season to get better character development but that's a rant for another time. I then needed a suffix to make it a "town" name and thought of "ville" so I just combined the two naming my town "Ashville," and tbh I still like the name and wouldn't really wanna change it.


----------



## Emi_C

it's the fan name for one of my favourite bands!!


----------



## mayortiffany

I came up with my town name when I was pretty little. I wanted to name my town "Treehouse" for some reason. I'm guessing it's because I liked trees and my town in real life had lots of trees and forests around it. I thought Treehouse wasn't an appropriate name for a town, so I swapped the "house" for "hut", probably to make it more rustic. So Treehut it was! I've kept with the same name over the years for nostalgia's sake, I guess.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

mayortiffany said:


> I thought Treehouse wasn't an appropriate name for a town, so I swapped the "house" for "hut", probably to make it more rustic. So Treehut it was!



That's kinda funny, considering that Treehut is an implied location in Wild World and City Folk (all of the default designs that initially are at the Able Sisters from the start are from people that reside in Treehut and villagers, when talking about clothes, will usually mention Treehut and its residents).


----------



## lemoncrossing

I honestly hate my town name and wish I could change it... I called it 26 Land because I was bored and uninspired... and my ACWW town was Metown because of a book I was writing at the time... I was still in elementary school back then omg


----------



## Jewels

My town's name is Idris!

If anyone has read The Mortal Instrument books, yes, that's were I got it from  I loved all of the books (i obsess over them, actually), so i wanted to name my town that. I almost regret not naming my mayor Clary ):


----------



## erikaflower

OMG I LOOOOOOOVE MATCHA, have you ever had a matcha frappe?


----------



## Pinkbell

Mainly cause many people name there town "Kawaii" so I upped my game my town is "KawaiiYa" . lol


----------



## Kapriznyy

(I literally forgot the name of my town for a second there and had to stop and think about it smh)

I've restarted my town a million times. This one's name is ?lourish (yesss with the fancy little ? character, I thought it was cute and suited the word itself). I used to agonize over town names but this is the first one where it just kinda popped into my head and I rolled with it. Happy that I did.


----------



## Cakecrazy909

Mines Brights since I was only half awake when I named it. :/


----------



## tae

i'm legit trash and i wish i could change my town's name. :^)


----------



## Wrath Reign

Mine is R. O. P. My brother when he saw it back when I made it asked, "Why is your town name RIP with an O?" and then when he saw it for the first time in like two years he was really quiet and goes, "So... Rest Out Of Peace?".

It's Republic of Padokia. That a place in my favorite anime, called Hunter X Hunter. It is also where the home of where my favorite character, Killua, is. I wasn't really sure what to call it and back then, EVERYTHING had to be HxH related. Therefore, instead of Whale Island, I made it R. O. P. for Killua's sake. I don't quite regret it.

And then my mayor's name is Chantily as a reference to a fanfiction I wrote for HxH a while ago because I guessed my town fruit would be apples (and it was) and her story's name was Bitter Apples.

Yeah sorry long explanation bye.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Mine is called pupspace, referring to the state my head goes into when I regress!


----------



## Whinterrr

My towns as of now I name Snowleaf. It was Snowvale then I changed the vale to leaf because I liked the thought of having snow on a leaf, it looked pretty in my head x3


----------



## KatRose

So my town's name is Griffin. I've always really liked the name Griffin for whatever reason, but I never really used it for anything. I chose it for my acnl town name because irl I live kind of nearish to Phoenix so I was like "oh haha I'll just name it Phoenix." Then I realized how lazy that was so I tried to think of things similar to that. In my mind, phoenixes and griffins are really similar (because they both are some part bird I guess??) so I thought a good substitute for Phoenix was Griffin and it just stuck.


----------



## Luciaaaa

New Bark as it was Gen 2 was the first Pokemon generation that I really got in to! I am a huge Pokemon fan and in a weird kind of way New Bark feels like home.

Plus I think it sounds kinda cute


----------



## AkiBear

I'm bad at names and I'm gay, thus the town name Gay. Amazing, heartwarming story, I know.


----------



## Lululand

AkiBear said:


> I'm bad at names and I'm gay, thus the town name Gay. Amazing, heartwarming story, I know.



Well look on the bright side, it means you're out of the closet... in your town at least? XD 


Anywho mine's the italian word for "mill"... because the windmill in the upper middle of the map is supposed to be the symbol of it... there's a brand of kids' snacks in Itay that has that word in its name so... I grew up eating that shizz and listening to their ads all the time on TV. Also one of their ads was filmed near my house at some point. As a result I kind of always associate windmills with my childhood in general. Which is what most of my town's supposed to be for me.

I know I probably sound pretentious af lol I'm sorry.


----------



## aschton

i used a ACNL town name generator because i was lazy. my first town was named schmeldon because i fit a few vowels and stuff together and thought it worked.


----------



## Hom-Dai

My town name is Karazhan, which is my favourite raid in World of Warcraft.


----------



## Halloqueen

My main town is called Haunton, because as you can gather from my username I like things involving horror. When pronounced it sounds like the word haunting, and I feel the "-ton" at the end ties it together nicely and makes it sound like a plausible name for a real town.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I wanted my town to have something to do with The Last Airbender, which is my favourite show in the world, so I chose the name Azulon (like the gates of Azulon/firelord Azulon).


----------



## Eudial

My main town's named Xanadu, not sure where I've heard it from, but I also used that name on my GC version awhile back. My second town is named Amazonia, after the Amazoness Quartet from Sailor Moon. All four human characters are also named after them, too.


----------



## ZoeNeko

Pinku cause I love the color pink xD


----------



## hamster

pn?vma because it's a beautiful sounding word & my town has a spiritual forest theme. it means spirit in greek


----------



## dino

AkiBear said:


> I'm bad at names and I'm gay, thus the town name Gay. Amazing, heartwarming story, I know.



honestly, this is the most inspiring thing i've heard all year. thank you, Mayor of Gay


----------



## JSS

First I put Lucas for the character because I love the name, so much that it has almost become a pseudonym to me.

Then Twinleaf because I liked the sound of it and trivia aside it's a very dear name to me from Pok?mon. It seems it's a slightly common name in AC and some people don't like that. But to be honest I couldn't care less, the name means something to me and I picked it before knowing anything about the AC online community so I don't feel like I bandwagoned on it.


----------



## 707

Butts
because

butts


----------



## _Dentata

Bavaria = German state
Annecy = a city in France


----------



## cleoquartz

My town is named Yarrow. Yarrow is a cute little plant/herb that has white flowers & smells delicate. 

My ACWW town name is Lorelei, from the story about a mermaid named Lorelei~~


----------



## TheGreatBrain

.Joy is my daughters middle name. Plus, it's such a happy, cheerful word.


----------



## Bubblebeam

I saw Cashmere written once on a map of Queensland when watching the weatherman. It just sounded cute and classy to me.


----------



## drakeln777

I've had multiple town names for each game but some more common. I got Wild World around that day it came out and I was 5. Now I still couldn't read so when I was asked my name, I thought it wanted my name and age as I was online and signed up for stuff before. So I put "drake5." After that, I was asked the town name and I still didn't know what it wanted and I thought, "My name!" so I put "drake5" again. So it was me, drake5, living in the town... of drake5. (Quick note, all the doors looked weird and I thought they were "magical portals" as I've never played a life sim like this before.) Now for City Folk, this one I played with my mom so we played it together at times. I could read now so when it came time for my town name, my mom thought of the idea of combining her name, Kristi, with my name, Drake. Somehow it became Driston even though combining names wouldn't make that but I liked it, it stuck. So I used that one. And finally, for New Leaf, I named Driston for my first town and out of all the 7 town resets I had, Woodland is my favorite.


----------



## misakixx

i named my first town an abbrevation of my real life town which was dumb. my town was going nowhere and my friend convinced me to reset after i made her hold all my items.
now i got a town named eden and i hate it pretty badly. i couldnt come up with a good name so i decided to name it eden because guns n roses has song called garden of eden.... im probably gonna hack if i can. im not even religious and have been an atheist all my life. i seriously dont know which one of the 2 is dumber ._. i should hack it to a cool japanese sounding name


----------



## CynthiaRose

People always ask me about my New Leaf town name (New Mii), so I'm happy there's a thread where I can explain myself haha  The first Animal Crossing game I owned was Wild World, which I started playing at a moderately young age. Thus, Young Me decided at the time that a completely original and brilliant name for my town would be Metown. Eventually I got City Folk and in order to keep the tradition going I called it Miitown, which seemed like a genius idea at the time. I got New Leaf as soon as it came out and for nostalgic reasons I wanted to name it New Miitown in order to pay homage to my previous towns. It turned that this exceeded the maximum number of characters allowed, so I ended up shortening it to New Mii. I do wish that I had come up with a cuter and more original name that doesn't sound like it was invented by a ten year old, but it was so  ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

misakixx said:


> i named my first town an abbrevation of my real life town which was dumb. my town was going nowhere and my friend convinced me to reset after i made her hold all my items.
> now i got a town named eden and i hate it pretty badly. i couldnt come up with a good name so i decided to name it eden because guns n roses has song called garden of eden.... im probably gonna hack if i can. im not even religious and have been an atheist all my life. i seriously dont know which one of the 2 is dumber ._. i should hack it to a cool japanese sounding name



You can hack to change the town name on both New Leaf and GCN, but I fear that in some areas it will still show the old town name.


----------



## StarUrchin

My friend found this game called ACNL at the mall. He just found it lying around the mall so he took it lel. He doesn't have a DS tho so he gave it to me. Lucky me right? So anyway, it was a used game and its name was like umm uh hmmm. Ah its name was Nutleaf. I walked in thinking I was the mayor but not right away and I had to prove myself to be the mayor. Then I found out you were just an ordinary villager. Bleh. So I restarted my game after learning this and was asked what my town should be named as. I thought I should use "nut" in the town name so I named it Star (cuz of my username) and naut (as in nut but also like astronaut) Lel


----------



## Salt

My town's name is Fortree because I'm a pokemon loving dork


----------



## Bubblebeam

Salt said:


> My town's name is Fortree because I'm a pokemon loving dork



Just like my username.


----------



## Koden

Well Lumiouse is a town from the Gen 6 Pokemon games, which at the time were two games that really brought my spirits up when I was at a low point in my life. It left a special impression on my heart and the name is dear to me.


----------



## Lululand

I'm working on a new town now called "Oranvale" and I chose it because... well, it's supposed to be a giant orange orchard, and "vale" is a town's name suffix that means valley and sounded pretty nice... and it's always a hassle to come up with decent town names that fit within the ridiculously low character limit


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Pandora. 
Because I like Borderlands and Pandora jewelry.


----------



## SaviorSword

I'm just gonna post this quote from this topic.



SaviorSword said:


> I name'd mine after a planet in Starcraft. Starcraft was one of the most definin' games in my gamin' career, so I had to make some sort of tribute.
> What was more surprisin' was that there was only 3 other folks that share the town name of Aiur.
> 
> I guess that means Animal Crossin' and Starcraft don't mix too well. ;P


----------



## Airysuit

I like to paint with crayons or aquarel, and I lkke france and french sounding names... so there you go, how Creyal was born!


----------



## Angieyvonne

My town is named after the street I grew up on.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

My current New Leaf town, Palm Bay, is named after a track from Burnout 2, since it's one of my favourite racing games and I was in a Burnout mood when thinking of a name, lol.


----------



## opalskiies

I have three towns.

Main town Owl City: After the singer - you guessed it - Owl City.
Cycling town Beforus: It's from Homestuck. It's one of the planets.
Second town Oricorio: My favourite gen 7 Pokemon.


----------



## Elvera

Novis is the name of a planet from one of my stories (back then I was planning on it being a winter town, things changed). 

And my second town, Pura is named after the tiger in crash bandicoot.


----------



## Aniko

No idea, I didn't choose it.


----------



## pixemi

My first town is called Laverre. It's a town name from the Kalos region in Pokemon, it has a fairy type gym, is surrounded my a forest, looks very nostalgic and most importantly has a very big tree in it! It all added up so quickly haha

As for my second town, Blueveil, no clue. The whole town is blue themed so I guess there is that, quite straightforward


----------



## glow

mowville was literally only because i wanted a town with all cats lol i hate myself


----------



## Sntcringe

My town is named new bark, I really enjoy the gen 3 Pokemon games, so I named my town after new bark.


----------



## linfurl princess

mine is actually a misheard lyric..
i was listening to Summersong by the Decemberists and mistook the line "lips parted like a flag'll unfurl" for "lips parted like a bag of linfurls". i assumed that linfurls were some sort of candy and never questioned it. a couple of years later my mom pointed out my mistake, laughing at me and saying it was really cute anyway.. so mine is the town of Linfurl ^^


----------



## watercolorwish

my town right now paraiso is spanish for paradise. i wanted to name my other town celestic but i feel like anything that has celes in it has been ruined by thirsty bronies and their fetishy princess celestica fanart.

im planning to name my town for the next game PoyoTown or po town (pokemon already beat me to it tho)


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Magnolia because of the town in Fairy Tail, Whoville for obvious reasons!


----------



## ivy7

I named my town Mooville because my that's what my sister named her town years ago, and I have no originality.


----------



## Asutoro

I named my town Xi'an because I really like the irl Xi'an, I wish I can visit someday!


----------



## hzl

Acre, because it's an acre of land. 

To be honest I couldn't think of anything and it sounded short and sweet.


----------



## LinDUNguin

Shinhama, which to my understanding roughly translates to "New Shore". I created it the day my SO and I moved to Seattle together after several years of being in an LDR.


----------



## Flunkifera

My first two towns were named "Nintendo" and "New Leaf", in my opinion they're very (!!) boring. So i decided to delete them and create a new better city. I wanted something, that nobody has. I wanted a Accent (?) in the Name and so I just took some random names and played a bit with the order of letters and so I came up with "Thor?nia". I like it, and that since almost 4 years!


----------



## Aquari

the town im working on now (Chiffon), i chose that name because its a dessert themed town and i wanted a name that sounded kinda fancy but not over the top, low and behold i found "chiffon" which luckily for me was actually the name of a cake.


----------



## Ichiban

SONO CHI NO SADAAAAMMMMEEEE!!!!!!!!




*JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOJOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!*


----------



## Alicia

I remember when I got animal crossing new leaf back when it first came out, I was sitting there staring at my game thinking, "what the heck am I going to name my town?!" I thought about different things I liked and pokemon was one of those things that came to mind. So, I named my town Kanto. Sure, I've started over my game a lot, but my current town is named Kanto now like my original acnl town was. I would get bored with the name Kanto, but I always go back to it. I'm planning on keeping the Kanto I have now though. :3 

My second towns name is Acorn, I just really thought it was cute and it gave me an idea for a foresty/woodsy kind of town!


----------



## King Dorado

my town is called Hooptown becuse it was meant to have a basketball theme, every house was gonna have a basketball hoop in it, and the flowers were all gonna be orange and blue to match my favorite team's colors.  

it's still a work in progress...


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Kaigan is Japanese for beach, seashore, shore, and coast. I'm pretty sure I was looking for a kawaii sounding name that had meaning for me because my favorite place in the US is in Rockport in Massachusetts and so I was probably dreaming about going back there and so I was looking for a good name for beach besides the English word of it xD


----------



## opalskiies

Owl City - I named my main town Owl City after Adam Young's music project, Owl City. My boyfriend showed me him all the way back in like 7th/8th grade, and I fell in love. Many, many years later, we're still together and bonding over Owl City. 

Beforus - I named my cycling town Beforus after one of the planets in Homestuck. Beforus was more lenient and nice than Alternia, and I enjoy the atmosphere more. Also it sounds cooler than Alternia.

Oricorio - I named my second "main" town Oricorio after my favourite generation seven Pokemon.


----------



## CattyPuddles

Well, before playing Animal Crossing I sort of looked up some YouTube videos on the game (I wanted to get things right haha) and this one youtuber I watched had named his town Astoria after the town the Goonies took place in. I love that movie, and something about that name just kinda stuck? I tried hard to think of something else but I guess I just really like the the name!


----------



## dearjenna

My town name for New Leaf is "Yeux" 

About one or two games ago, I think? I was doing a bit of a Coraline-esque theme in my naming. _Les yeux_ means "eyes/the eyes" in French. In fact, I used to have a secondary character in New Leaf called Wybie, that i deleted a bit go.


----------



## kenna

love skyrim so named my towns after towns in the game. super original right


----------



## SilkSpectre

Was going to name it Chocolate just because that's my favorite thing in the world. Couldn't fit the "e" so it worked out with the French spelling as my mayor ended up being a Lolita. My native fruit ended up being oranges which is a great combo with chocolate.


----------



## carp

i was eating celery when i made my town, so i named it celery


----------



## Isalami

My town was named Pumpkin, I just thought it was a super adorable name and I loved naming cute things "Pumpkin", before I named the town it was the name of my oc's weapon :3


----------



## Elvera

I posted on my first two towns but I've made Grimault since then, which I think was somebody's last name in a book I was reading and I really liked it for a town name.


----------



## Twisterheart

I named my first town Mineola, because that was the name of my first ever town when I started the game with City Folk. 

My second town is called Chococat because I couldn't think of a name, so I just went with Chococat after the Sanrio character because I think he's cute


----------



## Britts

I chose "Salem" for my new town since Monster High (another thing I really love) takes place in New Salem.


----------



## Alyx

In late August in 2016 I had both of my copies (Mew and Pokey) stolen from my living room, because my sister and her fiance left the door unlocked while I slept. It is hypothesized that they are the ones that stole them. Then, when I got my new 3DS and re-downloaded one of my ACNL copies, I named the town Eureka, like having a good idea. I felt I could make a town that was 10x prettier than the ones I had in the past. So far so good.


----------



## Garrett

I used to live in Saint-Tropez so I always pick StTropez as my town name because of the beach vibe.


----------



## Mu~

I didn't know what to call it so I asked my couple and he said 'Mordor'. Now I'm planning to reset and call my town Naboo, sounds a lot better.


----------



## Reptoid

Mine is called pinevale because i love pine trees and i planted a lot of them in my town


----------



## fawnpi

Mine is called Twinleaf, named after the players hometown in Pokemon DPP !!
Since Platinum was my first game, and it is New _Leaf_, it sorta stuck when I 
was pondering what to call it.​


----------



## Poogle1093

My town is called "Highrose."  I used a random town generator to come up with some ideas, and thought it sounded elegant and pretty.  Plus it is floral, which is a motif that I associate with AC for some reason.  Probably because of the gardening aspect.


----------



## Sonja

I called mine Star Valley, but it was too long so I had to name it ☆ Valley. It's based on my personal project, I'm thinking about it since 2015 or so and I might working on it seriously this summer (?)

It's not a reference to Stardew Valley, but I find the coincidence funny.


----------



## GeorgiPig

I honestly can't remember my ACGC name.
I have had a couple of games on ACWW and I remember one was named Bunnii. I'm not sure why.
My ACCF towns were named Indigo. I made it in 2008 on its release and I wasn't sure what to name it. I asked my mum for a colour and she said Indigo so it stuck. In 2011ish when my little sister accidentally deleted my town I was so devastated as I spent so much time on it. That town was special to me as we used to play it everyday, and when we wasn't playing my dad was fishing for money for us. So basically it was on the tv most of the time. I wanted to rename it Indigo. Then last year I reset it again and I again (you guessed it) called it Indigo.
I named my ACNL town after one of my many Guinea Pigs, Ernesto (or Ernie) he was my best friend. I spent so much time with him. He was a little trooper as he had 4 lives. He got ill 4 times and he managed to march through. He had the funniest little personality. I decided to name the town Ernbury. I was originally going to call it Ernby but I found that hard to pronounce so I changed it.


----------



## radioloves

I used the name poopa from lets be cops (I might be wrong) and just started from there. My town name is Poopalis and I borrowed the lis from the app metropolis


----------



## Princess Mipha

My main one is called "Phirone" - just because i love the place in LoZ Twilight Princess 
My second one is called "Kumula" because of the same reason than Phirone xD


----------



## Lululand

Garrett said:


> I used to live in Saint-Tropez so I always pick StTropez as my town name because of the beach vibe.



Dude that's awesome, I used to go there every summer with my family!


----------



## mayoranika

fairfax in honor of the city i grew up most of my life in. (as of now)


----------



## Linksonic1

When I reset my town I named it Swatch because the switch was just coming out


----------



## Visuals

Mine's named after FFIX. (Oeilvert)


----------



## blackroserandom

Stardust: I just wanted a pretty town name, something different from the usual name I used (Valhalla).


----------



## Primarina

mayoranika said:


> fairfax in honor of the city i grew up most of my life in. (as of now)



Fairfax, Virginia? If so, we're both in the greater DC area. lol


----------



## kikotoot

Dawn leaf because I like the visual association/enjoyed what i pictured as well as the general vibe (a purple, blue, and orange sky with green from the leaf, and a morning with a leaf being the focus, respectively).


----------



## Noir

Really, I always never make an effort to represent with names. It's a game, so I never bothered. This past save that I just made, I wanted something meaningful... I was crossed between Deepsong and Palewind.


Deepsong because I always loved art and music, and finding meanings in everything.

Palewind to represent the circulation of life and death, along with the winter's winds coming of spring.


I ended up choosing Palewind, although I keep getting a lot of villagers I HATE. >:C


----------



## SandiBeaches

My New Leaf town is Trailmix, because at the time, I was snacking on trailmix. This was how I choose my Wild World town name way back then, town was Mallow because I was eating marshmallows, and I'm not that imaginative 

My city folk town was called The Dam, I had recently been on a trip to Amsterdam and fell in love with the city.


----------



## intropella

It's from a song. 
Mirotic - DBSK.
Have a listen of the live version or watch the music video. LOL


----------



## Nanabells

My town gets its name (Goddess) from the username I use in other websites!


----------



## Franny

my town is called morning because i made my town at 9 in the morning

yeah


----------



## Malaionus

i had just finished reading narnia in school lol


----------



## Linksonic1

My towns name was originally swatch but I changed it to willow as my town developed because it fit my town better


----------



## Sadistic

Blossom because Blossoms are gr8.


----------



## Primarina

Elwynne is just a name that I think is a pleasant-sounding and aesthetically pleasing town name.


----------



## Flare

Sirius is a star that is seemingly one of the brightest. 

I want to make a Sun/Moon town, so I thought this would be a good name for it.


----------



## s i r e n t i c

I chose Everwood because I wanted a forest themed town, and I couldn't really think of anything that would fit so I used a generator and Everwood ended up being my favourite. 

As for Pandora, I named my town that because I was playing Borderlands 2 as I was trying to come up with a new town name. It seemed like a good idea because I was/am totally obsessed with Borderlands, and Pandora's Jar in Greek Mythology is also super cool and one of my favourite tales in mythology.


----------



## Wrath Reign

All of my old towns up until New Leaf were named Friendly. After the GC version I named it after tradition. In the GC version, I named it Friendly... because I think I was four or five and I desperately wanted all of my villagers to be... you guessed it... Friendly... *cringe*.


----------



## Bones

I'm picky about names for whatever reason, but I eventually settled with "Everwood", which I kept for several years until now, when I restarted my original town. Now, it's "Rainwood". (which is obviously similar) I picked it because, well.. I live in western WA, which is known for raining _constantly_, so.. I guess my logic was it's new, yet still familiar, and fits with my RL location.


----------



## mitzi_crossing

My current town is called Mars.

Not too much of an explanation behind it asides from I've always been fascinated with the planet and its my favorite planet too.

Also, huge Sailor Moon fan and Sailor Mars/Rei is definitely my favorite c:


----------



## Flunkifera

Thor?nia my first town was based on Thor the god. I also wanted a french accent. Most of the people that visit my town, didn't even think of Thor or something. 
My second town Juniper sounds to me just so relaxing, until a friend of mine said, that it sounds like jupiter. So you could say it's based on jupiter.


----------



## Manson

My town is called Diamond because pokemon diamond was the first ds game I was ever obsessed with and I was playing it right before I got acnl.


----------



## xSany

My towns name is Sakura because i love cherry blossom trees and i always wanted to go to Japan to see the cherry blossom festival also see the rest of Japan.


----------



## amarie.

my town is Rumpe which is Norwegian for butt -shrugs-


----------



## deerprongs

My town is Owlton; honestly, I wanted something unique and I absolutely adore owls, so I thought, "why not?" And thus the name was born. It sounds foresty, yet formal at the same time, and I love it.


----------



## oath2order

Moonfall is a holdover from Operation Moonfall


----------



## flowerking

Mine doesn't really have a story behind it , I was originally going to call it Flower but when I was resetting for the perfect town layout I named it Flowers just for test and when Rover said "so your going to the town of Flowers?" It just sounded nice!


----------



## Wolfie

Buttland, solely because I have an immature sense of humor.


----------



## mermaidshelf

My favorite manga when I was playing the first Animal Crossing game was Paradise Kiss. I liked the idea of calling my town Paradise (oh, young me...). It seems kind of cliche now but I can't stop. All my towns since the Gamecube Animal Crossing have been named Paradise. I don't like town names that limit me to one theme. I'm pretty bad at naming things too. I never give nicknames to my Pokemon haha.


----------



## starlite

I remember making a poll with Starlight and one or two other names

I posted it to my old animal crossing Tumblr asking people to vote
then someone reminded me that Starlight was too long lol woops

so then someone suggested Starlite and I was like oh heck yes

so there we go


----------



## Sarafina7

My town is called Eden.
I wanted to name it Paradise, because it will be a paradise, but I thought that was too cliche. I also wanted something from Hebrew, which is one of my mother tongues.
Eden comes from Gan Eden (the Garden of Eden), which is paradise in Hebrew.


----------



## Emizel

Edelwood from Over the garden wall
I like so much this cartoon and inspired me for a forest town name


----------



## GADKAN

I named my town after the month of my girlfriends birthday. (In korean)


----------



## forestyne

link fell down a hole


----------



## Relly

I literally just put two random words together.


----------



## ayesquiggle

I was listening to Gasolina by Daddy Yankee..and so my town name is Gasolina haha


----------



## kuri_kame

It was late and I wanted to get away from naming my towns after flowers/floral things all the time so Stardust


----------



## KrazyKarp

Reim, named after the country in the anime Magi.


----------



## Drokmar

Dawnclif. First off, I wanted it to be Dawncliff, but ran out of characters... When I was making my town, I wanted a nice name themed around the sunrise/set. I had finally settled on dawn, I guess partly because I'm always about early enough to usually catch the sunrise. Lastly, I just stuck clif on the end because I figured watching a sunrise from atop a really big cliff ought to look really pretty. I guess I live on a hill, so I can see something pretty close, but a cliff his better aestethic I suppose!


----------



## Soigne

My newest town is called Zara because I was shopping for a jacket while resetting and I'm unoriginal.


----------



## Pyoopi

I used to watch this this korean flash animation where these characters lived in a forest called "Hohohohaha forest" or something like that when I was a tween. So I named my town HeeHee, because it's cute but still carries an eerie overtone.


----------

